# Anyone tried Coopers Spot On?



## tallyho! (6 June 2011)

What's your verdict?


----------



## TangoCurly (6 June 2011)

IT'S ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!!!

i put 10ml on my horse once a month who used to get bad sweet itch and she has no problems at all now.  She lives out 24/7 with no rug, no other products used and no rubbing.  We keep our horses on the Somerset Levels so lots of ditches and midges.  The only problem is now i have to thin her mane and tail!

I also put it on our other horses once a month as a fly repellant and never use fly spray for any of them.

It does leave a greasy mark down their backs for a few days, but that is the only downside.  I pour it down the length of the crest of the mane, back and down the dock.

It's by far the easiest way to deal with flies of any type, and very very good for sweet itch.

bye!


----------



## tallyho! (6 June 2011)

Good...  I'm coming to the same conclusions...

I don't like the greasy mark as he's white which is a shame and it doesn't wash off well but aside from that - flies have gone. 

I'm ordering in for next year!!!


----------



## Alfie&Milo (6 June 2011)

Boss uses on his ponies but warns that sometimes horses can have severe reactions to it


----------



## ISHmad (7 June 2011)

I use the normal Coopers on our horses but have never heard of this?  Is it a new product they have brought out and is it a stronger ratio of permethrin or does it have some other chemical in it?  Thanks


----------



## tallyho! (7 June 2011)

I have no idea ISHmad... I'll try to find out. All I know is that when vet gave it to me (after we found a TICK on him eeuurrgghg!!) I know it's the same as is used on cows so it's not technically for horses. They use it on thier horses at the hospital to keep flies off wounds etc.

http://www.farmrite.co.uk/product/105217/Coopers-Spot-On-Insecticide-with-Deltamethrin-1ltr

It seems expensive but when bottles of useless citronella spray is £10 a pop it soon evens out


----------



## Shoei (7 June 2011)

We used it on our mini and it is fantastic.  Being full coated he can hide allsorts in his mane.....I'm sure thats where the stable cat has gone.  But with this everything just drops off dead!


----------



## tallyho! (7 June 2011)

Alfie&Milo said:



			Boss uses on his ponies but warns that sometimes horses can have severe reactions to it
		
Click to expand...

What like? Worried now...


----------



## Toffee44 (7 June 2011)

Why have I not heard of this.?


----------



## Endrete (8 June 2011)

The spot on is for cattle (Coopers do have a spray for horses).  They are pretty much the same product but the spoton only needs to be redone every month to six weeks and the spray is like any other horse spray -so needs doing every other day.  Cost wise the spot on works out much cheaper!

It works on a lot of things - flies, lice, mites etc.  Am going to try it on a friends pony which has sweet itch as hoping it can help!

With regard to reactions - do a patch test if you are worried - you only need a tiny amount.  I have done 17 equines with it this year alone from youngsters to a twenty year old, and a pony etc... 

The only one which reacted at all - other than the unsightly mark as it spreads (annoying but NOT dangerous) - had a bald patch where the liquid went on.  Nothing else and it quickly regrew.  

Most of mine are broodmares/youngsters or retired so the only thing I would suggest is if you have a ridden horse you are careful that its doesnt go on over the wither where the saddle sits.  Ideally you should spread it from base of neck to tail but I use it like the spot on for dogs/cats and just do it at the base of the neck - it works brilliantly!!!!


----------



## hayinamanger (8 June 2011)

Coopers Spot On is product for treating lice etc in cattle and sheep.  It is not licenced for horses.  I have used it for years on all our horses, it helps to keep the flies off them and is excellent for getting rid of ticks.

10ml dose for horses 5ml for ponies

Pour along the spine, if the horse is ridden, leave out the saddle area.

It's oil based, so does leave a greasy mark for a couple of days, but no great problem there.

Never had a reaction to it.

250ml bottle lasts ages.


----------



## ameeyal (10 June 2011)

Ive bought some coopers spot on today, i only bought the small one as the women behind the counter said you should use it with in 6 months, does it still work way past 6 months after opening?


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Lets hope it doesn't get a licence for horses... price will shoot up like a rocket.


----------



## RamblingHorse (16 April 2012)

I've heard a lot of good things about coopers spot on but I'm wondering if anyone has used it long term ? I mean more than ten years. I want my horse to live a long healthy life and lets face it, most cows and sheep get slaughtered before any side effects can kick in. I currently use neem oil which works really well but is a nightmare - stinks and makes everything greasy.


----------



## Storminateacup (9 May 2013)

I ve tried to get Coopers Spot On but firstly Hyperdrug are asking for herd number and holding number for cattle!!!!! Will not supply until this is given, and I have no cows!!! 

So how is everyone else getting their Spot On? My vet is refusing to give me a prescription for it as she wants me to keep using Flypor which is useless on my two 16.2hh draft horses and at 40 ml  fortnightly x 2 is hellish expensive, not to mention difficult to apply. 10mls of Spot On every six weeks seems a far better deal. So....... can you tell me who will supply the stuff?


----------



## Elfen (9 May 2013)

I ordered some from Hyperdrug yesterday, the order has gone through. I had to put in how many horses I had and what ages. Haven't seen a mail telling me that I won't be receiving it, so am expecting it to be delivered


----------



## FairyLights (9 May 2013)

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/schering-plough-coopers-spot-on


----------



## Rowreach (9 May 2013)

I've been using it for more than 10 years with no ill effects on those horses who have been here all that time.  Brilliant stuff, particularly where we are which has high midge levels for most of the year.


----------



## tallyho! (9 May 2013)

My vet gave me some in the end, after my original post and used it with no ill-effects so far. Not used yet this year as not needed yet, but come mid-summer, it will be needed again!

Storminateacup... *whispers* change vets!!!


----------



## Elfen (9 May 2013)

How do people apply it? Not sure my 4 year old will let me pour it down his spine! can I dab it on with a sponge or something?


----------



## Happy Hunter (9 May 2013)

I love the stuff!!!

Dont tell too many people - the price will rocket! -  Ahhhh the advantage of having a farming OH! 

p.s. If you cant pour it on  - I doubt a sponge will do either!!!!


----------



## Elfen (9 May 2013)

just received an email asking for herd or flock number.


----------



## tallyho! (9 May 2013)

I syringe on 10ml. Per week.


----------



## lauraandjack (9 May 2013)

Also an excellent treatment for lice!

It's very safe stuff, it can be used on baby lambs!  No need to give more often than once a month, in fact the data sheet says that when used for fly control in cattle it should not be applied more than once a month.


----------



## Storminateacup (10 May 2013)

Elfen said:



 just received an email asking for herd or flock number.
		
Click to expand...

I got one as well from them. 

I've order mine from Viovet, no questions asked - yet! fingers crossed


----------



## Storminateacup (10 May 2013)

justabob said:



			I have a Holding number and the farm supply shop just sold it to me with no questions. If you have problems aquiring it just ask a farmer to get it for you.
		
Click to expand...

Errr, not every one has a handy farmer friend LOL ! we have a farm no cattle or sheep!


----------



## tallyho! (10 May 2013)

Storminateacup said:



			Errr, not every one has a handy farmer friend LOL ! we have a farm no cattle or sheep!
		
Click to expand...

I know you said your vet wouldn't get it for you, what about another vet?


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 May 2013)

It's the proper job stuff .


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 May 2013)

Elfen said:



			How do people apply it? Not sure my 4 year old will let me pour it down his spine! can I dab it on with a sponge or something?
		
Click to expand...

It's not to be poured down his spine, its to be one spot, hence the name. Just do it quick and he will be fine. Especially if its not cold.  I do my suckler cows in the field while they are eating feed and they aren't tame.


----------



## ameeyal (10 May 2013)

The only thing ive noticed with my horses is that for 3 days after ive applied it they can not stand me touching their backs, they will kick/flinch/move away.  Any one elses horses do this?


----------



## kat2290 (10 May 2013)

I want to ask for some in my vets but I'm too scared!!!


----------



## hayinamanger (10 May 2013)

Our vets are happy to put up Cooper's Spot On for the treatment of lice, ticks, or use as a fly repellent, particularly for use around wounds, even though it is not licenced for horses.  You can buy a 250ml bottle, which has it's own measure, or an individual equine dose (10ml for horses, 5ml for ponies) The directions are to pour along the spine from wither to tail, exclude the saddle area if the horse is in work.

I have never known a horse have sensitivity issues, or any reaction after use.

It is very useful for the treatment of chorioptic mange mites.  It is systemic, so I put 5ml on each cannon bone, repeat in 10 days.


----------



## Bubblebutt (18 July 2013)

I put 10ml of it in a spray bottle and sprayed my horse both sides (neck, body and quarters. Not face. vets orders). No grease line or sensitivity! Happy horse


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 July 2013)

I put it on the croup and the oily mark is gone in a few days.  One mare seems to really like me scratching her butt afterwards but no actual reaction and it is worth it to be so well protected from flies. 

My SI sufferer gets nothing else other than his rug and spot on and he has no symptoms at all.


----------



## 4x4 (24 July 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			Our vets are happy to put up Cooper's Spot On for the treatment of lice, ticks, or use as a fly repellent, particularly for use around wounds, even though it is not licenced for horses.  You can buy a 250ml bottle, which has it's own measure, or an individual equine dose (10ml for horses, 5ml for ponies) The directions are to pour along the spine from wither to tail, exclude the saddle area if the horse is in work.

I have never known a horse have sensitivity issues, or any reaction after use.

It is very useful for the treatment of chorioptic mange mites.  It is systemic, so I put 5ml on each cannon bone, repeat in 10 days.
		
Click to expand...

Hi where can you get the 10ml dose from?  Not sure I want to buy a big on ein case there are allergies. Thanks


----------



## angiek (26 July 2013)

Hi,
Does this stuff work to repel horseflies too- we are absolutely plagued by them this year, so much so that I cannot ride on grass or tracks when sun is out! Help! Thanks.


----------



## Tiddlepiddle (27 July 2013)

How young a foal could it be used on, does anyone know?


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (27 July 2013)

Can it be used on sensitive parts? Or does it literally need to just go along spine neck crest etc? My horse is only bothered around her tum and between legs, could I wipe down the underside or best to stick to back neck etc? Is it like front line for dogs? As in, apply on the neck but it works all over the body?


----------



## Gwena (27 July 2013)

Ive used it to successfully treat lice.  Little Pony was fine albeit a bit sensitivefor a day.  Big mare lost hair where it went on but soon grew back.  Lice were nuked tho!


----------



## billyboobar (7 January 2014)

Shoei said:



			We used it on our mini and it is fantastic.  Being full coated he can hide allsorts in his mane.....I'm sure thats where the stable cat has gone.  But with this everything just drops off dead!
		
Click to expand...

Hi how much did you use on your mini?


----------



## billyboobar (7 January 2014)

Alfie&Milo said:



			Boss uses on his ponies but warns that sometimes horses can have severe reactions to it
		
Click to expand...

what kind of reactions can them have ?


----------



## FairyLights (7 January 2014)

My vet recommends DEOSECT


----------



## Katie&Judy (20 March 2021)

hayinamanger said:



			Coopers Spot On is product for treating lice etc in cattle and sheep.  It is not licenced for horses.  I have used it for years on all our horses, it helps to keep the flies off them and is excellent for getting rid of ticks.

10ml dose for horses 5ml for ponies

Pour along the spine, if the horse is ridden, leave out the saddle area.

It's oil based, so does leave a greasy mark for a couple of days, but no great problem there.

Never had a reaction to it.

250ml bottle lasts ages.
		
Click to expand...

 Hi if there is a rug on the horse is there a drying time? Or would the product rub off due to it leaving a greasy mark on their back?


----------



## Meredith (20 March 2021)

2014 thread


----------



## Nettle123 (21 March 2021)

Use it very year on our gang but never used it under a rug.


----------

